# Pet store, expecting fish deliver, gets dead body instead



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 12, 2009)

That sort of makes me wonder what happened to the fish...

http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/03/11/pet.store.dead.body/index.html



> On Tuesday, Mullarkey said, he received what he thought was an expected shipment of seahorses, anemones and corals from Vietnam via California. Before opening it, however, he discovered that the box's label indicated that it contained the remains of a man who had died four days before.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 12, 2009)

Apparently - and amazingly - the widow thought it was funny.

Curious - it's not a letter ... it's  BODY.  One simply must wonder just how that could be mis-shipped?


----------



## crushing (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm glad the widow found humor in it.

It wasn't a mob hit that killed him, or he would have been sleepin' with those fishes.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 12, 2009)

'e's not dead, 'e's pining for the fjords.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 12, 2009)

crushing said:


> i'm glad the widow found humor in it.
> 
> It wasn't a mob hit that killed him, or he would have been sleepin' with those fishes.


groan!!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 12, 2009)

> Before opening it, however, he discovered that the box's label indicated that it contained the remains of a man who had died four days before.


 
That stinks.


----------

